
Show HN: Ship Your Side Project 2.0 - jasonshen
Hey HN - I put together a bootcamp in January of this year that got a bunch of tech professionals together from all around the world to work on their side projects. We ran it as a 6 week program where there were short assignments and video interviews each week plus weekly group hangouts.<p>My partner Amanda and I are doing it again this fall. This time, we&#x27;re introducing mentors who are assigned to individual participants and will offer weekly office hours to share ideas and feedback on people&#x27;s side projects. Plus we&#x27;re putting more emphasis on the community aspect, using MightyBell as our hub.<p>We&#x27;re accepting applications through Fri 9&#x2F;16 if you&#x27;d like to join. Program costs $650 and kicks of 9&#x2F;24.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;shipyoursideproject.com
======
jasonshen
Also since I've been on HN for a long time, I know there will be questions
about the price.

Yes, you could organize this yourself. It'd be a lot of work though and leave
you with little time to actually work on your side project. You could also get
fit without a gym or a personal trainer, or learn almost any skill without
paying for a class.

One of our past participants, Joshua Pinter (who launched an iOS app called
ntwrk via the program) said it best: putting a dollar value on the program
makes everyone take it more seriously, and it makes _you_ take it more
seriously.

------
kbredemeier
This sounds like a really cool idea. I'm still a full-time student at
Holberton[1], but the fact that things like this exist make me excited about
joining the industry.

[1] [https://www.holbertonschool.com](https://www.holbertonschool.com)

